# If price is right, Mavs could find some help



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*If price is right, Mavs could find some help*

By JEFF CAPLAN​Star-Telegram staff writer

The thing about big-name free agents, such as Chauncey Billups, is they're all trying to cash in. And that limits destinations to those teams that can pony up. 
The Dallas Mavericks can't. 

"We're a team that doesn't have much money to spend except for the exception, and we have two exceptions," coach Avery Johnson said. "So, we have some options to add a couple of good players to our team during this off-season."

Free agency begins at 11 p.m. CDT tonight. That's when teams can begin talking to players and agents. The signing period begins July 15. 

The local purse strings are rather tight. The Mavs are able to sign one or more players under the mid-level exception, expected to be about $6 million (the league will announce the exact figure Sunday), and one or more players under the $1.83 million bi-annual exception. 

"We feel like there's some gettable deals out there," Mavs president of basketball operations Donnie Nelson said. 

At those designated values, Billups, Vince Carter, Rashard Lewis and probably even Gerald Wallace, who had a breakout season with Charlotte, will all be well out of the Mavs' financial means. 

Within reach is re-signing sixth man Jerry Stackhouse, a priority for the Mavs, who can sign him at any price without dipping into their two exceptions. 

Stackhouse, who made $9.3 million last season and has said he wants to return to the Mavs, likely won't command that price on the open market. 

The Mavs can also re-sign Devean George, who opted out of the final year of his deal, without touching their exceptions. George, who was due $2.16 next season, has not ruled out a return to the Mavs, according to his agent Mark Bartelstein, and the Mavs remain high on George, Nelson said. 

So who can the Mavs add with their exceptions? The Mavs have stressed the need to become tougher and more athletic behind Dirk Nowitzki, and they are always looking for shooting ability -- they drafted 6-foot-11 Nick Fazekas, a smooth-shooting big man. They also would like to add a creative playmaker at either guard or small forward. 

"First of all, any of the really, really good power forwards, nobody's giving them up," Johnson said. "Guys that can fit in and maybe have a skill, maybe a guy can shoot, maybe a guy can rebound, but you're not going to find the really, really good ones." 

Entering the free-agent discussion at power forward is New Jersey's Mikki Moore and Chicago's P.J. Brown. 

Matt Barnes, the scrappy Golden State forward who increased his stock with his best season and a strong playoffs, is intriguing at small forward, along with Toronto's Morris Peterson, and Miami's James Posey and Jason Kapono, who had a breakout season as a 3-point sharpshooter. 

In the backcourt, could the Mavs be intrigued by Charlotte's Matt Carroll, Denver's Steve Blake or Jason Hart of the Los Angeles Clippers? 

Point guard Brevin Knight hit the free-agent market Friday after the Bobcats released the veteran, who averaged 9.1 points and 6.6 assists last season. He likely won't command the $4.4 million he made last season. 

Let the phones ring. 

*Keynote Johnson* 

Avery Johnson will be the keynote speaker tonight at the 17th annual North Texas Benefit Dinner and Auction at the Fairmont Dallas. The benefit aids the Medina Children's Home, which provides children and single mothers with a safe place to stay. 

*Free-agent frenzy* 

The NBA's free-agency period begins at 11 CDT tonight. A breakdown of the Mavericks' financial flexibility and available players who might be a good fit. 

*What do the Mavs have to spend?*

*Qualifying veteran free-agent ("Bird") exception*

The Mavs want to re-sign sixth man Jerry Stackhouse, and they won't be restricted by the salary cap in what they can offer. Because Stackhouse has played for the Mavs for three seasons, he falls under the so-called Larry Bird rule, which allows teams to re-sign their own free agents to a first-year salary up to the league maximum. Stackhouse made $9.3 million last season, but he likely won't command as much this season. 

*Non-qualifying veteran **free-agent ("non-Bird") exception* 

If the Mavs re-sign Devean George, who opted out of his contract, they'll use this exception, which allows teams to re-sign their own free agents who have been with the team less than two seasons. This will not affect the Mavs' other exceptions. 

*Mid-level exception* 

The dollar value of this slot will be finalized Sunday, but it's expected to be about $6 million. Teams can sign one or more players with first-year salaries totaling the pre-determined amount. 

*Bi-annual exception* 

This salary slot can be used to sign one or more players with first-year salaries totaling $1.83 million. 

*10 free agents who might fit the Mavs* 

*F Matt Barnes, **Golden State* 
Gritty, inside-out threat; could command full mid-level. 

*F James Posey, Miami* 
Steady, but doesn't score much; decent rebounder 

*F Jason Kapono, Miami* 
Deadeye 3-point shooter coming off big season 

*F/C Mikki Moore, **New Jersey* 
Energy player; could command a decent salary 

*F/C P.J. Brown, Chicago* 
Productive, but aging; could be had for cheap

*G/F Mo Peterson, Toronto* 
Solid player, good outside shooter 

*G/F Matt Carroll, Charlotte* 
Good shooter coming off best season 

*G Steve Blake, Denver* 
Shifty point guard, good passer, strong defender 

*G Brevin Knight, Charlotte* 
Averaged 9.1 points, 6.6 assists on mediocre team 

*G Mo Williams, Milwaukee* 
A nice player, but might be out of Mavs' price range.

http://www.star-telegram.com/287/story/154337.html


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> G Steve Blake, Denver
> Shifty point guard, good passer, *strong defender *


That made my day :laugh:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Gerald Wallace, Mopete, and Barnes are all I care about us signing.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Apparently VC will be available too.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> Apparently VC will be available too.


Not really IMO, he goes back to the Nets...and even still we'll have to S&T for him...we have nothing they'd need though.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I want Barnes, he was great for GS and he could really be amazing for us.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

wow, sometimes I think yall dont even think about these picks.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

VeN said:


> wow, sometimes I think yall dont even think about these picks.


Explain yourself


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

According to Marc Stein the Mavs will go hard after Gerald Wallace and make him the first priority in the free agent market. It had to be sign and trade then because we can't offer him more than the MLE.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Explain yourself


ok explain why in the hell youd want matt barnes on this team then. fair enough? i mean ffs did you even watch the playoffs after the mavs loss or what


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

VeN said:


> ok explain why in the hell youd want matt barnes on this team then. fair enough? i mean ffs did you even watch the playoffs after the mavs loss or what


Whats wrong with Barnes? He is an excellent bench player and I am not just talking about his GS stint. He was a decent player for the Sixers and the Knicks


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Oh please don't even glance in Posey's direction.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Oh please don't even glance in Posey's direction.


I don't like his game either.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Posey rhymes with.....?

Dallas is already called that without Posey.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Posey rhymes with.....?
> 
> Dallas is already called that without Posey.


I'm still trying to figure it out :banghead:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'll go with Rosy.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I'll go with Rosy.












You mean him ?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Looks like he could help at the 4. :biggrin:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd rather go with his former partner.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

:lol:

Umaga would really add some toughness to our roster.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

id pay to see him sickle tim duncan after he whines lol


----------

